# Neverending recipe.



## rysworld (Sep 28, 2009)

Okay, so the game goes like this: 

Post a step of a recipe, the more stupid and insane, the better. The only rule is an obvious one:The number of your step must be one more than the previous post. 

Step 1:Put some cheese in a blender (Preferably swiss), set on "chopped ice", and blend.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Sep 28, 2009)

Step 2: Mix together flour, sugar and eggs. Pour the blended cheese over this and mix it in.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Sep 28, 2009)

Step 3: After blending all this together, pour it into a pan and make pancakes out of it. Now, make sure they're the melt in your mouth variety.


----------



## rysworld (Sep 28, 2009)

step four:Kill a goose, recite the ancient blood rituals to cthulu, and pound the resulting powder into the pancakes.


----------



## Dragon (Sep 28, 2009)

Step five: ????

Step six: PROFIT

Step Five: Mix pancakes with chocolate ice cream and place in large mixing bowl.


----------



## Mai (Sep 28, 2009)

Step six: Drop in a brick and mix


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Sep 28, 2009)

7. The entire bowl will suddenly turn into a glass bubble. Chant out the Ode To The Man of Particles.

It goes like this:

Particle man, particle man
Doing the things a particle can
What's he like? It's not important
Particle man

Is he a dot, or is he a speck?
When he's underwater does he get wet?
Or does the water get him instead?
Nobody knows, Particle man

Triangle man, Triangle man
Triangle man hates particle man
They have a fight, Triangle wins
Triangle man

Universe man, Universe man
Size of the entire universe man
Usually kind to smaller man
Universe man

He's got a watch with a minute hand,
Millenium hand and an eon hand
When they meet it's a happy land
Powerful man, universe man

Person man, person man
Hit on the head with a frying pan
Lives his life in a garbage can
Person man

Is he depressed or is he a mess?
Does he feel totally worthless?
Who came up with person man?
Degraded man, person man

Triangle man, triangle man
Triangle man hates person man
They have a fight, triangle wins
Triangle man.

By the time you say millenium hand, the bubble will explode. A golden croissant will fall on the table.


----------



## Mai (Sep 28, 2009)

8.Dip the croissant in gasoline


----------



## Igziglor (Sep 28, 2009)

9: Set the gasoline on fire and sell it to obese drunken Mexican Nazi clowns. By this time you will be nude.


----------



## Rai-CH (Sep 28, 2009)

10. Sprinkle sugar on the burning remains of your...ahem "meal". Then proceed to do a silly dance around it.


----------



## Momoharu (Sep 29, 2009)

11.  After dancing, scoop up your remains and put them in a Slap Chop.  Proceed to slap 100 times.


----------



## Igziglor (Sep 29, 2009)

12: Boil the cake mix in salad oil at maximum temperature. After 5 minutes, add 1 pint of cyanide.


----------



## rysworld (Sep 30, 2009)

Step 13:Cut your wrists and bleed into the mix. After you pass out and wake up, eat the mix.


----------



## Ven (Sep 30, 2009)

14 Then, in another bowl, pour the blood of another animal while conducting the full of 1812 Overture


----------



## Dragon (Oct 2, 2009)

15. By this time, you will have exerted an ungodly amount of effort into this pointless recipe, and have a bowl of animal blood in front of you. Mix this with four cups of flour, and as it hardens, mold the mixture into the shape of a human heart.


----------



## Loco Mocho (Oct 2, 2009)

16: (fwee ^_^)Then dip the "heart" in boiling salted cheese (pretzel not nacho) and then let sit till your boiler has cheese burn on it


----------



## Turtle (Oct 2, 2009)

17. Then you put in some ginger and wait until it boils very hard


----------



## Ryan the Terrible (Oct 2, 2009)

18. Add an eye of newt and an atomic bomb.


----------



## Dragon (Oct 3, 2009)

19. Set off the atomic bomb. Run.


----------



## Ivy Newton (Oct 3, 2009)

Step 20: Scoop up the resulting radioactive dust and sprinkle on top.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Oct 3, 2009)

Step 21: Add a dash of unicorn blood, and leave over a hot stove for 20 minutes.


----------



## Flareth (Oct 3, 2009)

Step 22: Add some pesto sauce and feed it to a purple pigeon with heterochromia.


----------



## rysworld (Oct 4, 2009)

Step 23:After the pigeon dies, feed the lungs and heart to a hobo, and eat the stomach yourself.


----------



## Flareth (Oct 4, 2009)

Step 24: Puke up the stomach and put your puke into a bowl. Add herbs if necessary.


----------



## Turtle (Oct 4, 2009)

Step 25: Next, you add a lot of pepper and salt, along with spiders.


----------



## Flareth (Oct 4, 2009)

Step 26: Don't forget the clams as well. Stir until bored.


----------



## Loco Mocho (Oct 4, 2009)

27: then maritichi dance on the clams


----------



## Ivy Newton (Oct 5, 2009)

Step 28: Stuff the clams in your mariachi dancing shoes and cook until tender.


----------



## Kurai (Oct 5, 2009)

Step 29. Remember when you ate the "meal"? You now must regurgitate it onto the current meal. After you are done throwing up, you must call Lisaw on the phone and persuade her to give you a blue Torchic.


----------



## Ivy Newton (Oct 5, 2009)

Step 30: Once you have the blue torchic, you must pluck its feathers and get the torchic to use ember on them before mixing them in with the meal. You can ONLY mix them in, however, if the ember's flames were also blue.


----------



## rysworld (Oct 6, 2009)

Step 31:If the mixture does not turned purple, you have done it wrong. If it does turn purple, mix in a bag of cow manure, then bake it.


----------



## Kurai (Oct 6, 2009)

Step 32. After baking it, make a sad Snorlax urinate on it until it turns red and starts dancing.


----------



## EchoedSeel (Oct 7, 2009)

Step 33: Have a friend go to the nearest Taco Bell and order one of everything. IN EVERY POSSIBLE WAY. Then mix with baked contents of original bowl. This step will only work if your friend paid in pennies ONLY.


----------



## Starly (Oct 7, 2009)

Step 34: Feed all of it to the closest penguin to you, then make it puke it up, and add a dash of grated jackalopes from the mountains of Ggjksghlidasghoaldig;e


----------



## EchoedSeel (Oct 8, 2009)

Grind the penguin's beak into beak-dust. Add to bowl on medium heat.


----------



## rysworld (Oct 10, 2009)

Step 36:Play Super Smash Bros. Brawl until your eyes fall out. Burn your eyes into ash, and put the ash into the bowl.


----------



## Flareth (Oct 10, 2009)

Step 37 aka Step Blaaaargh: Put into microwave. Microwave it for 20 minutes.


----------



## EchoedSeel (Oct 16, 2009)

38: Put mixture into different container and repeat.


----------



## Turtle (Oct 16, 2009)

39. Now, you must put an evil human's soul into the bowl, then put the mixture in the blender and blend it.


----------



## EchoedSeel (Oct 16, 2009)

40. Then, rob the nearest Wal-Mart and take everything that's 7.99. EVERYTHING. Then give it back to the police if they ask. Oh, and stir the stuff that just came out of the blender. Once. Counterclockwise.


----------



## rysworld (Nov 6, 2009)

Step 41:Drink it, and kick the resulting red diarrhea four times.


----------



## Teacher9985 (Aug 15, 2010)

41. After this, go to K-mart and buy exactly 74 birthday cards. THIS WILL NOT WORK IF THEY ARE THE MUSIC KIND. Then, shred them, feed it to a dalmatian with 6 black spots and 4 white ones, and make it vomit on top of the mixture.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Aug 15, 2010)

43: Now, you must add the first of the extremely vital ingredients: The Silver Werewolf fur! Go up to Samantha Terra Locke while she is asleep, making sure you take it from her tail! Now knead  the fur into the mix until she comes and slits your throat for shaving her tail fur! Adding your blood to the mix you can now move onto the the next step!


----------



## Latimew (Aug 16, 2010)

44. Find 1 Latias, and 1 Mew, and combine them. Then pull off the wings and the tail and dump them into the mixture. Add 1 atomic bomb. Set your room on fire and run for your life! Once it explodes, quickly recover the mixture, kill the Latios standing beside you and put it into the mixture. Put mixture into blender on high. After blended, stir 600 times without stopping. Using your bad hand foot.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Aug 19, 2010)

Step 45: Travel to Yu-Gi-Oh!'s Shadow Realm and catch yourself a Kuriboh, a Winged Kuriboh and a Kuribon, then quickly snag the Winged Kuriboh Lv 9 and the Winged Kuriboh Lv 10 that have jus appeared before adding the Wretched Ghost In The Attic! Now shave all the fur off of them and place in a clear plastic bag and beat with a rolling pin until you see all 7 DragonBalls rolling past the window!


----------



## tymer55 (May 22, 2011)

i added diearea.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (May 23, 2011)

Step 47: Pour the contents into an Erlenmeyer flask and send on a round trip commercial train to Albequerque, New Mexico. When the contents return at exactly 11:11 P.M. (this is crucial) they must be digested by a chinchilla and and the waste should be treated with an iodine solution.


----------



## Time Psyduck (May 23, 2011)

Step 48: Leave the waste and iodine overnight in the fridge. Add a pinch of salt, and simmer the mixture on a low heat for approximately 15 minutes.


----------



## sv_01 (May 23, 2011)

Step 49: Freeze it, put it into a frog-shaped container, tie it to a plane and fly in circles with a diameter of 47 kilometres around a geothermal power plant eight times while singing the Swedish version of Be Prepared (that song from The Lion King) over and over until you finish flying.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (May 23, 2011)

Step 50: Add half of an elephant's ball.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (May 23, 2011)

Step 51: Mash the other half together with carrots, oregano and dog blood, and let this grill for 10 minutes before adding.


----------



## sv_01 (May 24, 2011)

Step 52: Get a bottle of Coca Cola, glue a picture of Paul (from Pokémon) on it with pink lipstick, hang it on a tree, hit it with a hammer four times, then spin it around on a rope for a minute, pour the Cola into the mixture, hit the bottle with a hammer once more, cut it into very small pieces and add it as well.


----------



## Time Psyduck (May 24, 2011)

Step 53: Simmer on a low heat for 50 minutes whilst you prepare the meat. Take a human leg...


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (May 31, 2011)

Step 54: ...and remove the hairs with a dragon's flaming breath! Next, take out all metallic items from your pockets and make absolute certain you are wearing brown Ugg Boots! This will never be made clear until the 9001st post! Now, heat up the wok for the next step!


----------



## Luxcario (Sep 27, 2011)

Step 55: Grill some Toblerone until it burns. Mash that up with ice so it goes all cold.
Add it to the mixture.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Sep 27, 2011)

56. Add some petroleum and mashed Pokeballs. Give some of the mixture to a Squirtle. Add and mix whatever it poops out.


----------



## sv_01 (Sep 28, 2011)

57. Take a pair of 3D glasses, dip them in blackcurrant juice, put them in the freezer for two hours, then crush them into the mixture.


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 28, 2011)

58. AdD a DaSh Of MoThErFuCkInG mIrAcLeS


----------



## Ever (Sep 29, 2011)

59. Insert three (3) matches and light them.


----------



## Shimmer Mint (Sep 29, 2011)

60. Add a Tangela for lettuce and mix it with car oil, electronics, and pen ink. Stir well.


----------



## Ever (Sep 29, 2011)

61. Mix corn syrup and lightning. Let it set overnight into a smooth paste.


----------



## Shimmer Mint (Sep 29, 2011)

62. Blend batteries with nails until fully blended.


----------



## Ever (Sep 29, 2011)

63. Mix the mixtures together and fry.


----------



## Cloudsong (Sep 29, 2011)

64. Drizzle liquid chocolate on fried mixture.


----------



## Ever (Sep 29, 2011)

65. Pour into a Shuckle shell.


----------



## sv_01 (Sep 29, 2011)

66: Add a Bastiodon shield.


----------



## Ever (Sep 30, 2011)

67. Broil the mixture at 560009 degrees Celsius


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Sep 30, 2011)

68. Sample Rum. (if you don't have rum, find some and sample it.)


----------



## Ever (Oct 1, 2011)

69. Add motor oil


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 7, 2011)

70. Add the wings of a Dustox, then feed half of it to a Dustox.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Oct 7, 2011)

71: Then add the wings of a Venomoth, then feed the recipe plus the Dustox to a Venomoth!


----------



## Monoking (Oct 7, 2011)

72. Then add flakes off of the venomoth's wings to mixture, stirring until poisonous.


----------



## Ever (Oct 8, 2011)

73. Feed to a Spunky Raichu.


----------



## Monoking (Oct 9, 2011)

DON'T POISON THE ME!!
74. feed to a cat with wings.


----------



## Ever (Oct 9, 2011)

75. Revive them both ;3


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Oct 9, 2011)

76. Place said Raichu and cat into giant centrifuge and spin for 33 minutes.


----------



## Tomboy (Oct 9, 2011)

77. Remove Raichu and cat from centrifuge and feed Raichu the cat's hairball. (I know eww)


----------



## Monoking (Oct 9, 2011)

(y'all are sick...)
78. add four to six slices of pepperoni and stick in microwve/time capsule for 10000000000000 years.


----------



## Tomboy (Oct 9, 2011)

79. Realize you burnt it and rub some burn cream on whatever is left


----------



## Monoking (Oct 9, 2011)

80.
Start by going to an alternte universe where a morphic sequel exists and print entire last chapter in red ink.
Then shred thin and add to mix, stirring gently.


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 9, 2011)

81. Catch a Koffing, kill it, chop it up into twenty-seven pieces exactly, and add it to the mixture.


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 9, 2011)

82. Fill a bucket half with mustard and half with black cherry juice, mix it, feed it to a female Scizor and kill the Scizor after two days. Take one petal of a brown Rafflesia that is almost in full bloom, use the Scizor's severed claw to cut it up and add it to the mixture. Then crush the middle one of the Scizor's gray V-shaped exoskeleton plates and add it as well.


----------



## Monoking (Oct 10, 2011)

83.
Add 12 feathers from the wings of a victini.


----------



## Aletheia (Oct 10, 2011)

84. Add a little more and you count to four.


----------



## Monoking (Oct 10, 2011)

85.
Add 3 ounces of poffin mix.


----------



## Ever (Oct 12, 2011)

86. Attack it with a Great Ball.


----------



## Aletheia (Oct 12, 2011)

87. Leave your house for several hours.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Oct 12, 2011)

88. Make sure it gets caught. Then, add some low fructose apple syrup and some rancid flies. You heard me, flies. START SWATTIN'!


----------



## Monoking (Oct 12, 2011)

89.
Read that one fan fiction by that one person. (You know who i mean!)
And print out your opinions, drizzling with hot sauce as they print.


----------



## Aletheia (Oct 12, 2011)

90. Proceed to wash the memory of "Rainbow Factory" out of your mind.


----------



## Monoking (Oct 12, 2011)

91. 
Dare someone to actually make and eat this.


----------



## hyphen (Oct 12, 2011)

92.They will refuse. their breath will make it bitter.
Now,get some sugar made on Venus and put it on the thing.


----------



## Tomboy (Oct 12, 2011)

93. Then, get a hobo to lay an egg on it.


----------



## hyphen (Oct 12, 2011)

94. Get the remains of 11 hackers and dump them in.

(ok it's getting to me)


----------



## Monoking (Oct 12, 2011)

95.
Print out and burn the hacker's hacked hack hacker hacking hacks and add ashes to mix.


----------



## hyphen (Oct 12, 2011)

96. Dump a bamboo hat into the mixture and smash the egg over the former hacker.


----------



## Monoking (Oct 12, 2011)

97.
Hack the hacker's face off with a saw.


----------



## hyphen (Oct 12, 2011)

98.Toss the saw into the mixture.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Oct 12, 2011)

99. Blend until you get a frothy mixture. Start adding some Berries.


----------



## hyphen (Oct 12, 2011)

100. Add some ~awesome  sauce~.

woot 100th post and step! :3


----------



## Monoking (Oct 12, 2011)

100.
Look back at your trophy shelf and think 'what have i done with my life?!'


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 12, 2011)

101. Chop off Rainbow Dash's wings (MWAHAHAHAHA...) and cover them in spare rib sauce. Add them to the mixture.


----------



## Aletheia (Oct 12, 2011)

102. Build a bomb shelter and wait for the rabid Dash fans.


----------



## hyphen (Oct 12, 2011)

103. Put some of the shelter in the mixture that you brought with you.


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 13, 2011)

104. Add some shed fur of a Level 23 Crobat.


----------



## Monoking (Oct 13, 2011)

105. 
Print out the homepage of google and dump the paper in the mix.


----------



## Aletheia (Oct 15, 2011)

106. Dump the printer in too, while you're at it.


----------



## Monoking (Oct 15, 2011)

107.
Add the hair of daniel tosh.


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 15, 2011)

108. Have a Spiritomb use Hyper Beam on it.


----------



## Dar (Oct 15, 2011)

109. Insert 300 corsola twigs


----------



## Monoking (Oct 15, 2011)

110.
Add four ounces of chemical x.


----------



## Dar (Oct 15, 2011)

111. add sugar and spice, and everything nice


----------



## Ever (Oct 15, 2011)

112. Broil until is smells liek beans.


----------



## Monoking (Oct 16, 2011)

112. Repeat whatever the first step was.


----------



## Ever (Oct 16, 2011)

113. Find a large cookbook and open to page 34.


----------



## Monoking (Oct 16, 2011)

114.
Add the _next_ page.


----------



## Ever (Oct 16, 2011)

115. Turn to page 72 and make the recipe.


----------



## Monoking (Oct 16, 2011)

117. 
Skip one step, and do  the two step.


----------



## Ever (Oct 16, 2011)

118. Add fried rice with soy sauce


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 16, 2011)

119. Add a homemade Luxcario cocoa sponge cake q:


----------



## Monoking (Oct 16, 2011)

120.
Add six pieces of nutella fudge.


----------



## Ever (Oct 17, 2011)

121. Eat three of those


----------



## Monoking (Oct 17, 2011)

122.
Add four pounds of pixie dust.


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 17, 2011)

123. Go to a Homestuck bloodswap universe where Kanaya is the "gray" one, considering Karkat to be between Feferi and Aradia. Their version of Spidermom must be much smaller and act like Tinkerbull etc etc. In that universe, find the Pounce de Leon variation, cut off a small piece of one of its whiskers and add it to the mixture.


----------



## Monoking (Oct 17, 2011)

124.
Add the bows off of madam muchmoney's granbull.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Oct 17, 2011)

125: Then add Madma Muchmoney herself, mostly, for having such an unimaginitive and generic name!


----------



## Monoking (Oct 17, 2011)

126.
Then add James' butler's spinarak's webbing.


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 17, 2011)

127. Add Spunky the raichu some gum.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Oct 17, 2011)

128: Remove the chewed up gum before stirring LOTS with my ridiculously tiny wooden spoon OF DOOM until it starts to form what looks like peaks! Which is strange as it's not meringue...


----------



## Dar (Oct 17, 2011)

129. And then you have to redo all of the previous steps if you want a thick, creamy texture.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Oct 17, 2011)

130: Once done, let a neko lick the ridiculously tiny wooden spoon OF DOOM (oh, yeah, it's back with a vengeance, baby!!!) clean! Using a banmarie (or however the hell you spell it), bake for 2 seconds! (And I'm on form!)


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 18, 2011)

131. Eat a Venipede. Add your sick to the mixture.


----------



## Monoking (Oct 18, 2011)

132.
Die, and add self to mixture, passing on the burden of finishing it to your first born son.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Oct 19, 2011)

133: Take over, now that the mixture is coming together nicely, you should be able to nab a pair of Ugg boots for next to nawt!


----------



## hyphen (Oct 19, 2011)

134. Grind a pair of sucky boots up and add it to the mixture.


----------



## Monoking (Oct 19, 2011)

135.
Add a piece of the strap of a wiimote that has been used to play 'pikachu's pokepark wii'


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Oct 19, 2011)

136. Make sure it's new. Add some Magikarp scales.


----------



## Monoking (Oct 19, 2011)

137.
Add a piece of wool off of a flaffy's neck.


----------



## Dar (Oct 19, 2011)

142. Skip steps 138 through 141.


----------



## Monoking (Oct 19, 2011)

143.
Repeat step 12.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Oct 19, 2011)

144: Then do Step 24 twice!


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 1, 2011)

145. Go to the place and/or time (and universe/version of reality if necessary) where the first person named Howard you think of lives, get into his house when he's asleep, put a kitten in his bed for ten seconds, then cut one of his eyebrows and add it to the mixture.


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 1, 2011)

146: Put a gigantic o_0in.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 3, 2011)

147: Mix using a Covenant Energy Sword!


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 3, 2011)

148: Throw the sword in!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 3, 2011)

149: Start bashing at the top of the mixture with a Covenant Gravity Hammer!


----------

